# DIY Ejuice Labelling?



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Hi All,

So I've been dabbling in DIY'ing my own ejuices for a couple of weeks now, and i am having a real issue with the labeling.
Obviously being new at this the labeling part is just as important to me to remember where and what i am mixing up, but i am finding a hard time finding a good solution to good labeling..

Ja I know that should be the easiest part, right ? LOL

I have tried normal 'paper' labels but those come off in hot water steeping.
I have tried sellotape and permanent marker, but those somehow stay on in water but the writing comes off due to "excessive' shaking and handling..etc.

I am quite keen to hear what other fellow DIY'ers are doing to label their ejuice bottles ?

Here are some pics of my labels.
I'd appreciate any suggestions..(Obviously not going professional, just needing a good solid solution for my own use).


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/11/15)

I use stickers I get from a local hobby shop, cheap and lots of space to write. Hot water steeping dont treat any labels well. Try putting your bottle in a ziplock bag before putting it in the water, that might help...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Thanks @Rooigevaar, have not tried that.
Will tonight, as that in my mind will work great in the ultrasonic mcgafter..


----------



## Tom. F (17/11/15)

Kylo said:


> Thanks @Rooigevaar, have not tried that.
> Will tonight, as that in my mind will work great in the ultrasonic mcgafter..


Howsit Kylo
I might be wrong here so someone correct me if I am but I see possible issue with the bag in the ultrasonic. The space between the bottle and the bag surface might interfere with the efficiency of the process. The only way I see it working is if you had to vacuum seal the bag so you get maximum transference of the waves that cause the cavitation within the bottles. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Hey @Tom
I have no idea!! haha
Makes sense what you're saying as i understand the glass bottle needs to make contact with the ultrasonic unit inside and the water has to cover the bottle for maximum effectiveness..Thats really all i know. Plastic don't work so well, i have tested that. So if the bag is making 'air pockets' then it will not work as you state..BUT i love the vacuum seal idea!! Never thought of that one...mmmm - thanks for the idea!!
I started this whole DIY journey of mine 3 weeks ago so i am still learning.
I am trying everything i have read on this fantastic forum to make my own personal stash of juices and i quite love the process and keen on trying anything.. Still trying to get my flippen fruit flavors to pop..but going well thus far.

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (17/11/15)

Number your bottle caps with a permanent marker i.e. no 1, 2, 3 etc then keep a list on paper of what is in in each bottle i.e. no 1 is strawberry no 2 is vanilla etc. After steeping you can label your bottles with what ever works for you.

Best I could come up with

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Yeah, that'll work.
Thanks @Jan

Cannot believe something so simple can bugger me around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## PutRid (17/11/15)

Try and get yourself a piece of Matte vinyl, then cut to size and use a permanent marker to label your mixes. I found that matte seemed to hold the marker longer. Otherwise just get labels printed with: 
Name: 
Nic: 
Date made: 

Thats what i use to do, Hope you come right.


----------



## Riaz (17/11/15)

ive got one of these bad boys

works like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Matt Vinyl ?
First i hear of it ? 
Thanks @PutRid 
I see your'e in CPT, any idea where one gets this stuff ? Maybe online ?
I am behind the boerewors curtain ...Centurion, GP.

I am thinking of labels, but the whole getting a label printer, and printable labels is far more costly and involved than i really want to get commercially...this is purely for my own and friends benefit..project.


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/11/15)

label printer .. https://www.waltons.co.za/Item/20229900

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

@Riaz 
Bother P-Touch!?
Mm, i am thinking along the same lines..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (17/11/15)

Kylo said:


> Matt Vinyl ?
> First i hear of it ?
> Thanks @PutRid
> I see your'e in CPT, any idea where one gets this stuff ? Maybe online ?
> ...



You could probably go to any printing/branding shop and ask for it, its not expensive, Other wise ask them to print you some blank labels like i mentioned, will cost you under R200 for quite a decent amount.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/11/15)

Kylo said:


> @Riaz
> Bother P-Touch!?
> Mm, i am thinking along the same lines..


Ive got mine for a good few months now and im happy


----------



## shaunnadan (17/11/15)

I use a combination of the label printer (brother) and a permanent marker with a bottle number. 

I use glass mason jars to mix and steep until I decant into smaller bottles. One 20ml bottle is kept away as a sample with a cork and sealed with a plastic seal (I use heatshrink to seal the cork) 

I keep a log book with the bottle number as the index. Each bottle has a date and recipe file name so I can track each variation of the juice. Most of the time the labels are so arb that it's "biscuit something 07" 

If I find a bottle I can give you the full details of when it was mixed, which recipe I used, the sealed sample bottle, which batch the concentrates came from all the way down to which invoice I purchased it on. 

That way I can keep track of everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (17/11/15)

I also use glass bottles numbered on the caps in the ultrasonic then decant into the plastic bottles. With the glass bottles sitting on the bottom of the ultrasonic works a lot better than plastic bottles. When you are still experimenting its a good idea to add the date on your label to test steeping times. A bottle of my ADV don't last long enough and i just write on the bottle with a permanent maker and keep the rest in the glass bottle i mixed it in.


----------



## Dave1 (9/1/16)

I have been playing with vinyl and it is working well. Have to print 1.5m strips and cut by hand but will eventually have the printer cut labels as it prints. Had these more than a month and still looking good with everyday use. Just made for testing only have 3 mixes still to be named and final layout not even near completion.


----------



## zadiac (9/1/16)

Dave1 said:


> I have been playing with vinyl and it is working well. Have to print 1.5m strips and cut by hand but will eventually have the printer cut labels as it prints. Had these more than a month and still looking good with everyday use. Just made for testing only have 3 mixes still to be named and final layout not even near completion.



Dave, you should really remove the word "smoke" when it comes to vaping. Maybe it's just my ocd, but smoke and vaping do not go together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

